# BettaBettas Tanks Journal



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## HaeSuse (Aug 18, 2016)

Pretty fish! Report back when the 75G is up and running!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

HaeSuse said:


> Pretty fish! Report back when the 75G is up and running!


Will do!


As of now, (wow this was a quick update!) I have trimmed some of my plants 























And found some new growth in the other 5 Gallon Long tank, I trimmed in the regular 5 Gallon.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Trimmed the 5 gallon long tank, propagated the stem plants so its thicker, doesn't look thicker but it will be soon


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Going to officially buy a small light for the other regular 5 Gallon tank since it doesn't have one! I share the other light with it. so wish me good prices! lol


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

not much going on, I will say though there is a BUNCH of new growth in both tanks, really excited for everything in the 5.5G to fill out more on the right side .

As for the fluval on the right side the anubias melferi (I think it is) is getting huge and out of control, but im just going to let it do its thing, as for the regular anubias (great name right) its growing pretty good, not as fast though. The temple plants I cut in half and they are now growing really good, there's like 7 now I think since I prop. them.
so yea 
Also haven't found a good light yet

Bump: not much going on, I will say though there is a BUNCH of new growth in both tanks, really excited for everything in the 5.5G to fill out more on the right side .

As for the fluval on the right side the anubias melferi (I think it is) is getting huge and out of control, but im just going to let it do its thing, as for the regular anubias (great name right) its growing pretty good, not as fast though. The temple plants I cut in half and they are now growing really good, there's like 7 now I think since I prop. them.
so yea 
Also haven't found a good light yet


----------



## Frosty Fisher (May 27, 2016)

Would love to see pictures of the new growth


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Completely re-designed the tanks, both of them. Heres some pics, also got some new ludwiga and some other plants from AquariumPlants.com
I DO NOT RECCOMEND BUYING PLANTS FROM THERE they where all melted and in very mad condition, I paid $50 for 2 plants... outrageous! 








first 2 images are of the healthier plants I got, the other ones that where in a separate buy were way healthier!
Bump:


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Just bought some new food for the fish!
Its a different kind so I hope they like it, ill post a pic of the brand later as im to lazy lol


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

so yesterday we had a bit of an accident while cleaning the tanks,
My 5.5 G (the other 5 g) is topless and doesn't have a roof, I have 1 (I think its called) golden killifish and some other fish in there, the killifish is a top swimmer and I have had him for 3 good years, so hes one of my oldest along with my gourami's.
He must have of jumped from the tank while I was cleaning it, because 20 minutes or MORE after I was done cleaning the tank I found him on the floor, slightly moving.
I immediately put him in the aquarium, then I put him into a plastic container








Then I put him back in the tank later on, with the blue lights on and bacterial med. also took out the filter cartridge.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

so the ludwiga is still alive and doing ok, it lived at least lol








and heres the other tank (5.5 gallon)
Added 1 more plant and a rock


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

just made a protein skimmer, by myself lol didn't use a vid or anything I just got creative and was like 




just do it....

Bump: Heres an updated image on my Fluval long fish tank, trimmed it down quite a lot.









Bump: Bump: Bump: also major algae blooms so nerite snails activate! also added more rocks to the other tank, you'll have to wait an see!!!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

update on the Killifish, he died unfortunately.. but I know he lived a long and happy life =


----------



## nakeeta (Jul 8, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> just made a protein skimmer, by myself ...


ahh, the ever useful talenti gelato hack =D i swear i buy that brand just to have stacks of the containers on hand for projects.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Heres the surprise tank, tada lol.

Everything is going good except for one thing, brown algae.... yea having that problem so I looked up on it. did some research and found that the main reasons brown occurs due to:
- Overfeeding
- improper cleanliness
- Bright light
and some other stuff
But I keep my tanks clean (other than the outbreak), not overfed, I feed my fish once every two days (but a good amount and in a way I find productive and good for the fish.) The light is kind of bright but I wouldn't think its bright enough to produce this algae like it is.
Anyone got any tips on how to get rid of it, its on all my plants in both tanks!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

So to reduce the algae, and I've just been wanting to get one anyways, I got a timer! pretty cheap at Lowes, got it for $30 which isn't bad for what kind it is. 
Its a "Heavy-Duty Appliance Timer" made by Utilitech, seems really good but I have yet to try it out! says it needs to charge for 30 mins, and it has back up batteries in it so if the power goes out I guess or something, than it can still function? only thing is on my electrical outlet cable (thing) it takes up 3 sockets lol. so its not for minimal space! but I still think it will work fine, has 2 places where you can plug things into it. In this case a a light! and "Lights" pretty soon since I ordered a hood and a light for the 5.5G finally, it didn't have one before because it broke. 

here's a picture of the timer:


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

i too feed my fishes every other day. i want to keep my poop in control so i look at their bellies to see how empty they are. 

i think the best way to counter the brown algae is higher co2 levels. keep it consistent for 3-5 days and you should see some improvement.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

hey guys! sorry for really later update!
everything is good and normal, im unable to post any pictures right now as im to busy but I redesigned all the tanks AGAIN.
but the good news is that they looks good and are healthy. bad news is schools crazy
Anyway enjoy the super small update lol


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Will upload a few images soon today/tonight 
New tank designs and very much new growth


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Update along with brand new pictures! may not be the best pics though, my apologies 
I donated my five tetras to Petco, I watched them acclimate them and feed them once they added them, also donated 2 of my gourami's to Petco as well. 

These are pictures of the current tank setups for the 5 gallon and the 5.5 gallon. since the fluval (5 gallon) has horrible built in filtration, without having the modifications I made to it attached, im going to purchase a regular rectangular 5 gallon (or 5.5 gallon) aquarium. also the light on the fluval is way to bright for that sized tank, it would cost me more than the tank cost to buy a light fixture that can fit that tank perfectly (due to its unique shape).
In the fluval I added 3 rocks, specially put in for the new additions to the tank: the amano shrimp!  there's 2 now but I will prob. get 2 more, due to the fact that they like having a semi large group to interact with. (so I hear) but I wont get to much stuff in the tank to where it affects the bio load and pollutes the tank.
The 2 corys are only temporary for 1 month, im hoping that they can manage until (one month <-) the 75 gallon tank is setup! (in only a month! excited for new projects!) 

In the 5.5 Gallon, the 2 gourami's as I said before, have been removed, the red one and one of the blue ones I have. I removed them because since it was taking so long for the larger tank (75) to be built (even though its one month away) I thought that there would be a chance for them to get into a bigger tank and a better home. 
The cherry barbs that are now in the 5.5 Gallon, where previously homed in the fluval tank but I had an algae problem and added algaecide (which didn't work, and wouldn't I found out) that ended up killing one of the cherry barbs, which is when I stopped using it, and I did some research and read that it contained copper, which really screwed Everything in the tank up which is why I had to re-do it and move some of the fish over to the 5.5 Gallon, in this case the last cherry barb. And all the snails, etc

Anyway! the moment you guys have been waiting for lol, here's the pictures, 1st pic is 5.5 Gallon, 2nd is fluval.




















As you can see in the fluval, im having issues with unicellular algae :l its a huge pain! I cannot get rid of it! any suggestions?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Turns out it wasn't unicellular algae, the built in filter was just catching junk and throwing back into the tank >.> so yea that was horrible to fix...









In the 5.5G tank I added a rock I found (in a dried river bed), I did clean the rock thoroughly until I thought it was ok to go in the tank, any small left overs the amano shrimp could get. no metals in the rock or anything.









In the fluval tank, turns out it wasn't unicellular algae, it was just waste from the filter spitting back into the tank. so I took the built in filter out and replaced it with a filter that actually sucks water into it and cleans the water. Within a day of all this the water turned even more clear than before!

Here are some random pictures of the 5.5G


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

in the last picture, does anyone know what that plant is? the one in the center that's a foreground plant, I cant find out what it is anywhere! and apparently no one on here knows -o-o


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Just purchased 6 cherry shrimp today! now I have another project, cover the filter with a thin mesh! >.> will post pics of them later on


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

BettaBettas said:


> just made a protein skimmer, by myself lol didn't use a vid or anything I just got creative and was like....


I'm curious why you made a protein skimmer. I thought they were mainly used on saltwater tanks. Maybe I missed something here, but I thought your current tanks are freshwater?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

JJ09 said:


> I'm curious why you made a protein skimmer. I thought they were mainly used on saltwater tanks. Maybe I missed something here, but I thought your current tanks are freshwater?


I took the protein skimmer down a while ago, it worked ill have to say lol but yea my tanks are all Freshwater. and with my experience (remember this was just a science experiment) it does work in some ways. Gets some ichy stuff out of the water to


----------



## Chip Munk (Nov 12, 2016)

Hea, I use those same ice cream jars for my ferts. 
Sorry about your fish dying. I lost some critters that way too. Sick feeling when you see them on the floor. I have a kitten now so I had to have glass tops cut for all of my tanks. Cat proofed now.
~Chip


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

So *a lot* has been going on! 
Sorry I haven't updated in a long while, end of the school semester and all these end-of-semester-projects are all piling up on me (hurray!). 
So here's what the tanks look like now, also may just be some random pictures included.








You can see there's a bunch of new plants in there now, (this is the fluval 5 gallon) the moss that was attached to the rock, you could barely see it in another image I posted, is now growing at a pretty good rate! requires weekly pruning but I still like it to look wispy. The new plants I don't have the name listed, but the red one is ludwiga (rubin?) and I got about 5 other plants including Italian val (which I love  wish I got jungle val though!) oh and I also got s. repens, in both tanks. these plants are all in both the tanks, I just divided them up. 
I got all these plants (very cheap) at GreenHabitat on ebay so go check them out, 100% satisfaction guaranteed, also have a 100% rating which I have never seen before! 
The other tank (5.5 G) I added some of those plants from the other tank but haven't really made any changes, no shrimp have died and everything is honestly just thriving! with no Co2 im very happy..
















Also in the fluval I got a new light for it, pretty happy with it since I only got it from Petco! works good.
Also I am trying a method I heard of to increase plant growth (comes with side-effects) and that's to let them submerge above the water to get all that good CO2 in the air since CO2 isn't naturally "unlimited" in the water. so I lowered the water about 2 inches from the rim of it so the stem plants can stick out just a bit to breathe. 
Alrighty well that's pretty much all that's happened! here's some random pictures  hope you enjoyed and enjoy!


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

BettaBettas said:


>


What's this plant? I don't recognize it.

I'm curious how all your bettas get along (and with that gourami)- do you see aggression or a definite pecking order? are they siblings? how did you introduce them together


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

JJ09 said:


> What's this plant? I don't recognize it.
> 
> I'm curious how all your bettas get along (and with that gourami)- do you see aggression or a definite pecking order? are they siblings? how did you introduce them together


they have all been together (in a larger tank before this smaller one, they will move to a larger tank [75G] soon though.) for almost 3-4 years? cant remember which number but a long time. I have never seen (except when I first got them all) them show aggression towards each other. The gourami's have there little territory and the female bettas always just swim in the current (even though there are areas without current specially made for them, they like having fun I guess!)  but yea they have never shown aggression towards each other. they to me are the perfect tank mates for each other.
I introduced them like I said in the 75G a while back (less than a year ago they where in the 75G), I didn't know much about aquarium things back then and was only getting into it, like studying tank PH, cycling, etc. so when the original tank was cycled I just drip acclimated them (in 2 separate 5 gallon buckets I got from lowes, or Home Depot. cant remember which one), I added the 2 gourami's to the tank before the female (and at the time) and male betta (they got along as well). when they first met each other they were just establishing territory's so for a few days they were chasing each other around, that's when I had my doubts, but then after a week or so they all got along. and now in this small tank they still get along tremendously well! I had more fish but I gave them away because there simply wasn't enough room. 
But to give you the short run straight answer:
Slowly introduced each other in a large tank.
They never Fight or chase one other.


Thanks for asking, im asked this all the time and this is probably the longest answer I have gave!

Also the plant; I have no clue what that is! im sure if you pass this picture around someone will eventually identify it


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Your tanks are lovely! Keep up the good work. I especially enjoy how you have kept these fish as tankmates. I don't have enough courage to out a betta in my community tank. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

*Trying to take good photos *

*







*
*







*


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice closeup of the shrimp!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

JJ09 said:


> Nice closeup of the shrimp!


Thanks


Also heres a few more photos and "side updates"










Family photo, pretty much everyone but the barb is in it  (snail, shrimps, corys,  )










veil tail (spelling?) betta, oldest one I have I think. their all the same age in years but she's the oldest.














eye of the tiger baby... >













Snail has grown immensely since I got him. you can see the new part of his shell from the older parts!










Now a bit of sad news, one of my gourami's naturally died to old age... he died at a good 4 1/2 years, R.I.P 0










This Ludwigia Rubin has been growing MAD, ive been letting it grow above water and all the stems below are blood red! also have planted some other (different kind) of ludwigia over behind the rocks, will show in next update 









heres a pic of the left hand portion of the tank, this was from 12/10/16 so it looks slightly different, imagine the tops more grown out now. 










another good ol' shrimp! never regret buying the little guys, could watch them all day and not get tired of it.










And of course the all illusive kitty!

Also a home upadate; our house is almost done  has been in the building progress for officially 95 days now and, still no roof, walls are done, stairs almost done, windows almost done, etc


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

BettaBettas said:


> Thanks
> 
> Also a home upadate; our house is almost done  has been in the building progress for officially 95 days now and, still no roof, walls are done, stairs almost done, windows almost done, etc


Sad about the gourami but glad you got to give him a good home. And speaking of homes, congrats on the house progress.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Horrible pic due to lighting but caught some epic pearling action today!
trying to prove you can grow plants perfectly without needing injected Co2...


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Bought some frogbit from Soup12, my first time using paypal! ever since 2 years ago when I had some money taken from my acc, so I left paypal... but now im back on the boat I guess! we'll see how it goes! thinking of splitting the frogbit so I put some in the fluval long and some in the other tank...


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

alright so I put some Mopani driftwood in the 5.5G tank and it looks pretty good! I didn't pre soak it or anything so im interested in how it goes! removed some generic (Petco) plants from that tank and just tossed em' so there is room for the wood... doesn't look bad or good but I mean, its something! lol sorry no pics, I got a new camera, now I have 2  what to do or use! one has like a "Microscopic" option (the new one) and it goes even deeper into detail than macro which I think is pretty nifty!  ill have to try it out! 
Have a happy and merry Christmas!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Very... Very large update but hey its what you guys have been waiting for right!!?? also there is pictures in this one since I know everyone was getting bored  lol

Some pics will be from last week, some recently, and some today... mixed up a bit but I will label them. 

So the ludwigia rubin I cut to propagate is doing lovely! 2 new stems coming from the place I cut and the leaves on them are growing, and growing quickly! Thanks to whoever it was who helped me decipher the location I should cut the plant, forgot who it was!









Here's a full tank corner shot, from the 25th I think? Reason I take corner shots is because I have a tank right next to it and they are practically touching each other so its really hard to get a just front shot of the tank, matter o' fact its impossible with the positioning and stuff lol so sorry I have to say deal with the horrible pic angle 









He's Escaping, get him quick!










Here is probably the most exiting part about shrimp keeping for me, the babies... Here's a picture of my first shrimp mommy! She and 2 other shrimp all got preggers at the same time so the guys must of had just one fun night lol 










updated (pretty updated lol) pic of the tank, haven't taken one of the 5.5G yet but I promise I will one day, not much changes in there lol its a smooth runner.. In this picture just image some anubias nana petite next to the cryptocorne...










And I also got some new tank inhabitants!!! Bought 5 amano shrimp and so far today they seem to love it compared to where they where housed previously (pretty scary workers at Petco)... I swear shrimp don't come cheap though these guys cost me 50$ FOR 5 but also count in I bought 1 anubias nana petite (so it was labeled....) 









Thank you all for following my journal! I really do hope you guys like it, and don't be scared to criticize or comment lol 

Have a lovely week!
Nate

Bump: and and DUH forgot to add a huge thing, removed the 2 river rocks and MAN did that java moss go everywhere or what!??!? It was super messy 2 water changes in one day, fish where like T* IS GOING ON


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

My amano shrimps cost about $4 each . . . I thought that was a bit much but I'm really pleased with them.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

JJ09 said:


> My amano shrimps cost about $4 each . . . I thought that was a bit much but I'm really pleased with them.


Yea, I wonder since they are 4$ if breeding them is more on the difficult side. I know they need special requirements for breeding so that may be why. 


Speaking of shrimp I haven't updated in a while. Not much has been going on, I may not be on as much due to me trying really hard to get my grades higher in school. which requires a bunch of focus! So for now I will just post some pictures and hope that's enough for you guys until I have more spare time! the tank is currently in "nature mode" meaning im not doing anything, not even trimming, just adding fertilizers and dimming lights a bit due to algae buildup. The cherry shrimp are also still pregnant but every now and then I keep thinking im seeing a little shrimp fly around in there.. .am I? who knows! 


On my other Emersed Aquarium plants journal, which ill update soon today as well (go check it out ) The plant from what it looked like at first to know how grown Tremendously!!!! Guess Co2 is a charm and necessity after all...
on a side note, AVHC and Plumbing (W.I.P plumbing) Is done now! looks really clean to. The house build is officially on day 121  taking a bit long but it looks good for a 1000 square ft house. And a few more side notes, we will be making a greenhouse with a built in aquaponics system, I will not be making a journal on that separately so just follow that on here if you are interested (pic heavy?) Aquaponics system will look somewhat like this:








It will be a raft aquaponics system, meaning plants on floating trays, using clay pebbles most likely. 5 gallon buckets with filters in them, from the buckets going back into the water then that flowing water from the table going into the big fish bucket... Pretty self explanatory and nothing huge, first time deal. 
Anyway hope you all have a great and wonderful new year, 10 days late lol. 


(pictures uploading)


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

And forgot to mention frogbit is spreading like mad!


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Your tanks look to have really developed throughout your journal. It is nice to see how you've grown as an aquarist. Everything is looking nice and healthy!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

johnson18 said:


> Your tanks look to have really developed throughout your journal. It is nice to see how you've grown as an aquarist. Everything is looking nice and healthy!


That means a lot to me, personally from where I started; to the miscoloration of plants, to the filtration system... I think I have learned a handful of stuff I should have known before, I have to thank you guys on the forums for all my information though, and some to google lol.. but thank you again 






Update is coming soon, feel as if I have been slacking.


----------



## zombiejessigamer (Dec 23, 2016)

I am successfully propagating plants and growing new anubias sprouts without the help of ferts, tabs and co2. My tank now has pond snail, but im watching them closely. I am probably going to see about getting dwarf puffers for a second tank and use them to control the population.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Heres a few VERY up close pics of the shrimp (babies and some adults) I started out with 3 shrimp.... now theirs at least 200!

Remember these pictures of the babies are microscopic, the babies are about 1/4 of a 1/2" long leaf on a bacopa! 

























I would upload the REALLY up close ones, but where is a site I can do that at? Tinypic wont work with the microscopic ones I took?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Also sorry I haven't been updated regularly, im working on getting myself homeschooled! I have been homeschooled before and it was great, I could focus and wasn't always distracted by friends. It took me a long time for me to finally come to the decision that I would suggest being homeschooled to my parents (again), and they agreed to again take on this additional chore. But they know I want to be homeschooled in hopes of my future and not the present. So that's my reason I haven't been posting lol! 

Still haven't found out how to post those small pictures though! any suggestions would be really appreciated. 

Regular updates should be starting again on 2/1/17


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Heres a small update on the pearl weed carpet, and a *full tank shot*!








Extended the pearl weed carpet more to the right side of the tank, the word "weed" really fits this plant! Love it!










Best pic I could get, still open to suggestions on a better way to upload pictures... took me 1 hour to do this!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Ok so now I have an issue, a while ago one of my female bettas died (r.i.p betta) to unknown causes, did all sorts of research on how but I couldn't find out. anyway so now I only have 2 bettas and they are constantly going at each other, so for right now I caught one in the net, and have the net sitting in the water with one of the bettas in it. Now I guess I need to rehome on of the bettas, any thoughts on how I can do this? I know I can bring it to Petco but I really want it to go to a place that I know is more of a suitable environment for it... I would ROAK it but idk how???


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I didn't realize you had two tanks- until I saw your last pic. Maybe you can rearrange fish so you have 1 betta in each tank? Or post on the local section of the forums see if someone near you would adopt it . . . .


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

JJ09 said:


> I didn't realize you had two tanks- until I saw your last pic. Maybe you can rearrange fish so you have 1 betta in each tank? Or post on the local section of the forums see if someone near you would adopt it . . . .


I doubt anyone is in Arkansas, if anything it would be ROAK because I can ship with no problems... I cant put them in the other one as the other tank is a shrimp tank for cherry shrimp. I have like 1000 shrimp in there


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Oops, yeah- momentarily I forgot you have shrimps- great closeup pics of them, too. I've done ROAK's for plants, but not for fish... not sure I'd know how to pack one up for shipping- but I'm sure someone else on here can tell you, or has posted about it somewhere


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Alright so instead of getting rid of one of the bettas, im just going to get another... cheaper and more effective way IMO 

Will update with a pic tonight of what type of female betta I got for the reg. 5G


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

k well the pics failed, she is very shy so ill upload a pic of her when I can I guess. sorry for the delay!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Oh no my hand slipped into the tank, aaah.... 









Other tank (below image)
http://imgur.com/a/bcKCd


I am trying to upload more pics but this picture uploading website really sucks (h8 to say it, alright not really...) Anyone have an pic uploading website suggestions?

I also really have to start trying to learn on how to take better full sized aquarium pictures, to me its really hard but im sure to some its as simple as 1-2-3!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Don't know if you have tried it yet, but, I upload all my images to The Planted Tank Forum (Resources Tab at the top of this page, then Upload Images). Right now I have about 26 pages of images and each page holds 12 images so, yeah thats a bunch. From the FAQ;

*What image types are supported?* Images with the following extensions are supported: .jpg, .jpeg, .gif and .png
*How large of a file may I upload?* Images must be 2mb or smaller.
*Is there a limit to how many images I can upload?* As of right now, no!
*Is there a limit to how many times my images can be viewed?* Nope!

If this would work for you I can give you a detailed writeup on what works best for me as far as uploading and posting images goes.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Immortal1 said:


> Don't know if you have tried it yet, but, I upload all my images to The Planted Tank Forum (Resources Tab at the top of this page, then Upload Images). Right now I have about 26 pages of images and each page holds 12 images so, yeah thats a bunch. From the FAQ;
> 
> *What image types are supported?* Images with the following extensions are supported: .jpg, .jpeg, .gif and .png
> *How large of a file may I upload?* Images must be 2mb or smaller.
> ...


I never noticed this, thank you very much! I will experiment with this and see if I can get it to work, if I need assistance I will definitely ask. Thank again!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

image sizes where a problem, but now Tinypic (website is called) is working more often, so im going to try and stick with that again. Wish me luck

Bump:


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Mystery snail had eggs... first time! very happy! going to see if I can hatch them which apparently is very hard, they need to be warm, humid and can take up to one month to hatch! pretty long time compared too other aquatic life 
So I put them in the emersed growth setup because it meets all the requirements. they said if kept in water they will rarely hatch, only some will live. So I am now wondering, well when they hatch in the emersed setup will I catch and be there just in time to see them hatching, how am I supposed to get them back into the aquarium???


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Will take some pictures tonight of Both of the tanks, and upload them tmrw morning


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

WELL ITS BEEN 2 DAYS and I forgot.. man I don't keep promises do I.... Well since I slacked yesterday I went ahead and made a collage for ya'll! 











and a stunning photo of my favorite fish


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

The cory cat picture with the moss is actually pretty amazing. I like all of your cory pictures in fact. Glad to see you can see yourself growing as well. It's a really enjoyable hobby to look back at and laugh.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Freemananana said:


> It's a really enjoyable hobby to look back at and laugh.


 So true! I look back to my first picture post, and wonder in my head... why didn't I plan this out lol! but hey it all turned out good eventually


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> So true! I look back to my first picture post, and wonder in my head... why didn't I plan this out lol! but hey it all turned out good eventually


Oh boy, my first tank is embarrassing to look back at! Looking forward to seeing everything grow up and fill in some more.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Speaking of old tanks, I didn't even know I had this. back when I lived in WV, I had a 75G tank as well. (but then the whole arson fire story comes along, it was a log cabin so nothing was left) and I found a pic of it, before I even thought of plants or anything else... I was responsible though so I had a good filtration system, good cleaning tank mates, and a good open but bushy plastic layout. Then to now lol, pretty impressive... memories... 








Idk it was pretty good for a plastic setup


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I've actually seen some really beautiful plastic plants used in tanks that have livestock that prefer vegetation as a diet. Aside from the blue, orange and purple, it's not half bad. They are expensive though.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

BettaBettas said:


> Speaking of old tanks, I didn't even know I had this. back when I lived in WV, I had a 75G tank as well. (but then the whole arson fire story comes along, it was a log cabin so nothing was left) and I found a pic of it, before I even thought of plants or anything else... I was responsible though so I had a good filtration system, good cleaning tank mates, and a good open but bushy plastic layout. Then to now lol, pretty impressive... memories...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've come a long way! :smile2:

But then again, so have we all.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

From then, to then, to then, to now.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

That's a nice progression, and really, a decent first tank. Some of us didn't get to that until our second or third try!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

longgonedaddy said:


> That's a nice progression, and really, a decent first tank. Some of us didn't get to that until our second or third try!


 Well their was a hidden problem behind that beautiful clear water. I used to not check my ph, gh/kh, ammonia, etc I didn't even know of that stuff in aquatics. I just never thought of it. Now that I know what im doing I look back and im like: sheesh.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Well guys I got some bad news.... 





I re scaped...
Again...
I bet you aren't proud of me...
Will post pics tmrw.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

Nice tank plants look great. 

do you need fertilizer or CO2 to keep those plastic plants looking so green LOL


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

NickAu said:


> Nice tank plants look great.
> 
> do you need fertilizer or CO2 to keep those plastic plants looking so green LOL



Lol I cant remember, was about 2 years ago  Currently I use flourish excel, and pretty much all the fertilizers you need. Macros Micros... All the works. Latest pic will come tomorrow so be sure to check it out! :wink2:


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Well as I said I re-scaped the tank, and as I always never keep promises. its not tomorrow its 10:36pm... At least im not late right?
Anyway here is the scape, and a couple of pictures I took  hope you enjoy them! and if you did leave a like/comment! 


















































*Ten minutes after posting this*
I look back at that picture of the ludwigia rubin, floating in the 5.5G, you can actually see its colors. Usually when I take pics you cant see its colors correctly, but you sure can right there! that bright pinkish redish  Almost brings a tear to my eye... Almost... nah jk


----------



## Maclyri (Mar 6, 2016)

Love the look of the rescape!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shan4404 (Jan 6, 2017)

Very cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

So bad news to you guys, good news to me.
I brought the bettas (all of them) back to Petco, and gave them specifically to my fish guy. After a talk about random fish & plant stuff he told me the bettas will go directly to his manager who is currently wanting some for her 40G breeder! was extraordinarily excited to hear that! gave me so much confidence that they where going to a good home. After another 20 minute or so talk I saw they have CPD's and Panda corys! this made me excited as well!!! Pandas, I think, would get to big for my 5 gallon long with my other corys, so I resisted getting 2 of them and instead got 0 of anything. But when we where talking about his new stock he got, he told me he has been struggling getting people to purchase these corys and CPD's he needs something more interesting in some of the tanks. I told him im sure the CPD's will be a huge hit due to their coloration, pandas where 7.69$ a piece so I told him im so/so about those getting sold. I also told him I have some cherry shrimp (explained their look alikes) that if he paid for them he could have. He agreed so now I am in the works baby! 
Lmao but all seriousness this is why I brought back the bettas, another shrimp tank... So im happy to be selling some shrimp. Obviously im not making much money off this but its better than just giving the shrimp I don't want to the other tank that doesn't need them lol


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey guys, update on my house. Rn its like 9:02 pm, and its super windy out and I can hear some of the houses metal roof shaking up and down due to the wind. I mean its almost tornado windy being the feel of it. The camper im temporarily in, is swaying slightly and water in my fish tank was starting to fall out some, not a lot just like big drops that I cleaned up with a paper towel. Checking radars to make sure I don't need to be nervous. Not a wind kind of person! I put cherry shrimp in the other tank, again. just the ones that don't have that red hue to them, so far they are looking good  The main 5 gallon long tank now looks red-er with shrimp than it did before! So im happy about that lol


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

So on the 5.5G I went ahead an actually scaped it, looks great and wonderful compared to what it looks like before. Actually have a plan now  . *I am in need of help!*
So my PH is almost over 7.8 and idk why all the sudden, the last few weeks. So im trying to find the cause but it just could be the well we get our water from is having some sort of change. *Anyway my question is, how do I naturally and slowly (permanently) Lower the PH in my tank. *


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

So I have planned out my whole 65G now.
I finally got my first job (in Arkansas) at a nice garden center, which really I thank God for because I just couldn't work in a huge busy place like pizza hut. But if I had to work at somewhere busy, I surely would with no denial. I sure as hell don't wanna be picky when it comes to making cash, I just thank the person for the job they gave me. a while ago (about a month) the guy dry walling the house didn't get a clean up crew, he paid me 40$ an hour (I ended up working 2 hours) to clean up the house. He came back told me it looked fantastic, he paid me, we talked. I got some amazing encouraging compliments, the end. People like that really encourage me  On another note of the actual plan lol (btw I found out the dimensions make it a 65 and it was labeled a 75, so I had a good talk with petsmart about labeling properly about that... I don't mind though tbh, except for me wasting about 80$ extra. oh well long time ago) 
This is the list, and the beginning of the journal.

This will be in a different thread when it is setup

*65 Gallon Dutch Aquarium*

*Equiptment*
Aquatop CF Series Canister Filter (370 and 525 GPH with UV) https://www.amazon.com/Aquatop-CF500UV-5-Stage-Canister-Filter/dp/B004GIXCI4?th=1
Inflow & outflow 
Inflow Cal Aqua Labs - Influx X3 - 17mm (CAL AQUA Influx Pipe 17mm | Green Leaf Aquariums)
Outflow Cal Aqua Labs - Efflux F3 - 17mm (CAL AQUA Efflux Pipe 17mm | Green Leaf Aquariums)
*Subsrate*
ADA Amazonia / just going dirted

*Lighting*
White 2500K - 9000K 30W High Power LED Floodlight 45 degree angle (White 2500K - 9000K 30W High Power LED Floodlight 45 degree angle of ledindustriallights) (may change)

*Co2*
GLA GRO CO2 System (GLA GRO CO2 System | Green Leaf Aquariums)
Diffuser Atomic CO2 Diffuser - 70mm (Atomic CO2 Diffuser 70mm | Green Leaf Aquariums)

*Plants*
Rotala Ramosior
Rotala SP. Colorata
Erio Parkeri
Golden Nesaca
Pogostemon erectus
Lindernia SP.
Crypt. Wendtii
Pogostemon Helferi
Ammania senegalensis red
Stargrass
Pearlweed or Dwarf hairgrass
eleocharis SP. 

_These may vary over time. This wont be a "Immediate purchase" I will get these over time. Some have already been acquired._


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Well not tank related but, I just watched all the saw movies tonight and here is my conclusion:

I completely see why they spent 10Million dollars to make this movie, and made over 188Million from people buying it an stuff. 100% the best "Horror" (not really just bloody) movie series out there. and tbh I don't like horror movies im more of a Christian movie or comedy kind of person. (or action) but tonight I was like, eh what the heck lol. So yea

Now to Make this tank related, my plants grew. yay.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

So uh, apparently my cherrys have not been eating off the algae on the side of the aquarium glass.. 
Told em I swear to God ill get another betta
put em' to work. 

Joke credit to Tim Morgan

Guys gather around, management is pissed. The glass is lookin' like this, he knows you people are slacking (*german accent* we had a very serious meeting)


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Changed scape, permanently for a while. when it grows in it will look good... maybe.
So I was looking at EI, and I don't have any of that I don't think. What I do have currently is
Flourish excel
Nitrogen
Potassium
Phosphorus. How often should I dose these in my 5 gallons? I currently dose them in this schedule and having a "good" growth rate. 

Flourish excel: 2.5ML (as instructed) Every Saturday
Nitrogen: middle of each month .3ML
Potassium: .8ML Monday Thursday and Friday 
Phosphorus: Thursday .5ML


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I read somewhere that excel,or glut,only lasts about 14 hours...hoping someone will chime in for sure,but I'm pretty sure a person needs to dose that daily.


----------



## ed.junior (Feb 2, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> Changed scape, permanently for a while. when it grows in it will look good... maybe.
> So I was looking at EI, and I don't have any of that I don't think. What I do have currently is
> Flourish excel
> Nitrogen
> ...


If you do not have CO2, check this thread: 
http://www.barrreport.com/forum/barr-report/non-co2-methods/2936-non-co2-methods

If you have CO2, make sure you have at least a 1 point pH drop. Avoid over lighting. And for the ferts I would suggest the EI approach.
You need to at least learn how to calculate your doses. PM me if you need help 

Something like this, for example:
• 50% weekly water changes (Sunday)
• 10ppm NO3, 2ppm PO4, 10ppm K, 3x per week. (Monday, Wednesday and Friday)
• 0.2ppm Fe-EDTA 3× per week. (Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday).
• Add 1-2 dGH. Use something like Seachem Equilibrium. This covers Mg and Ca.
• Glutaraldehyde might help, but it is not a must.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ed.junior (Feb 2, 2017)

MtAnimals said:


> I read somewhere that excel,or glut,only lasts about 14 hours...hoping someone will chime in for sure,but I'm pretty sure a person needs to dose that daily.


Correct. Probably around 10 hours or less.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks guys, your replies and some side research answered my question(s).
*Pictures incoming*























ludwigia repens 







Ludwigia Rubin
What a difference in the repens & rubin  
















Little bit to go, but the carpet is moving like no tomorrow, have to trim it about every 3-4 weeks. 








Me when the carpet is done ^








Somewhat from above


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

don't get me wrong, I am one of the most thankful people probobaly in the world but this house is taking so long for our contractor to build, we are on day 220 or something now, I go on facebook pages and see people making houses larger than ours in half this time frame! :l So we had a talk with the contractor, hopefully hell get his $%^@ together  

On the aquarium side!!! 
Not much has been going on, did *mow down the pearlweed* so the sand under it is visible and man o' man, it will most certainty come back with even more luscious growth, one day after I mowed it I saw new shoots and I was surprised really. Personally I am appreciated this scape a lot more then any of the previous ones I had done with this tank. When the house gets built and setup I honestly don't know what im going to do with these 2 tanks, they will most likely be taken down then re-setup since I had 0% of a clue as to what I was doing when I first set them up, so for example I could change the substrate, maybe fix the built in filter that broke on me. Idk just a lot I think I can change. Maybe since now im daydreaming I could do an iwugami? I have some spare seryui (spelling?) stone I could use. Doesn't look to good so I would have to order more. 
So over 2 minutes of thinking while typing this, I have come to the decision the 5.5 gallon will become an iwugami once I get the larger tank setup inside the house
deal?
deal **shakes hands with you** 
I also removed the activated carbon from my HOB filters which I didn't know, but it was doing all sorts of stuff I don't want it to do. so now all I have in there is a little bio sponge type thing, and some filter floss. gets the job in the last hour done I'd say myself. water doesn't look any different so far, but remember its been an hour lol. also I have placed lettuce into the HOB from lowes but im pretty confident its going to either not be healthy or just flat out die anytime now!  That's all the updates I have for now.
Do comment if you have any suggestions or anything!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Well never mind about waiting, doing the iwugami tonight...


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> don't get me wrong, I am one of the most thankful people probobaly in the world but this house is taking so long for our contractor to build, we are on day 220 or something now, I go on facebook pages and see people making houses larger than ours in half this time frame! :l So we had a talk with the contractor, hopefully hell get his $%^@ together
> 
> <snip>


well,grab your tools and get started!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Lol, did the scape looks ok, but generic at the same time and totally not natural. the rocks I had where weird imo, anyway now im looking at extremely black king kong shrimp 



help me.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Pics of your new scape?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

JJ09 said:


> Pics of your new scape?


 Ill take a pic tonight, maybe, if I remember lol. 
























k I will *sticky note*


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> So uh, apparently my cherrys have not been eating off the algae on the side of the aquarium glass..


Cherry shrimp (or any dwarf shrimp, neo or caridina) aren't very good algae-eaters. Amanos are the best algae-eating shrimp, but for glass cleaning you'd probably be better off with snails.

Also, not to be rude, I hope, but it's spelled "iwagumi," meaning, roughly, "group of rocks" in Japanese.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

geisterwald said:


> Also, not to be rude, I hope, but it's spelled "iwagumi," meaning, roughly, "group of rocks" in Japanese.


 Thank you! ive been spelling it wrong for quite a while


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

geisterwald said:


> Cherry shrimp (or any dwarf shrimp, neo or caridina) aren't very good algae-eaters. Amanos are the best algae-eating shrimp.


 I have nerites btw! forgot to say that, also I just wanted to ask since this seems along your line of subject, do amanos (I have 4 of them but no effect) eat GSA? really in need of that right now, something that eats GSA...

Well here is a pic of the iwagumi scape I did, going to AGAIN re-scape it tonight because im just not going to be happy with it like this :l I honestly hate that scape. I just don't like the rocks pattern... errr
Will have regular updates l8tr (or now...)
















Here is a whole tank shot I took, any thoughts? I might get some sort of rotala but idk if my lfs sells that, we all know btw that lfs to me is Petco right?








Just as a cool pic but also as a question, can anyone tell the sex of this shrimp? im pretty sure its a "dude" but not 100% on how to sex shrimp. don't see a saddle or a divot...?








pretty sure they are a male & female duo! again... not 100% im not good at this sexing thing. one is smaller one is larger (and in charge  )








Pennywort wall I think is kicking in, but I am I need of advice on how to get pennywort to grow. apparently this thing is supposed to be like a weed but in about 2 months I've gotten 4 leaves... everything else in my tank is a weed though  








my little red wall is doing pretty well. Cut and replanted some stems so I hope to get some height in the back there. Plant is unknown to me (idk the name so if you do plz comment) so idk its proper care, seems to be growing at a medium to high pace. 








God I love this plant, ludwigia repens "rubin" and just repens but whooooo pretty, camera doesn't do justice!








Still iffy on this plant, thinking its bacopa or something (again let me know lol). Growing at medium pace. Trimmed them down so they are back to growing tall again. 








As for the carpet...
Its growing _*freaking fantastic!*_


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Here is a picture of a Red Tailed Hawk I took today, about 200ft away or more. 

Shes in the nest, if you can zoom in the pic you can actually see it staring at me... She knows im watching


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

We got a lot of redtail up this way as well. Even been spotting a few bald eagles. This was a new one for me though. A snowy owl. They supposed to live in the arctic. Taken a couple years ago while I was plowing snow


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

How close where you when you took that picture? it seems you where like a foot away! never seen one of those IRL, amazing owls though. I respect owls period since they are so smart. Around here in AR. Near lake Norfolk we have a TON of bald eagles, until I moved here I had not seen one in my lifetime but now every time we pass the lake they're flying around or are in a nest. Whenever I go kayaking to ill pass one up in a tree.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

BettaBettas said:


> How close where you when you took that picture? it seems you where like a foot away! never seen one of those IRL, amazing owls though. I respect owls period since they are so smart. Around here in AR. Near lake Norfolk we have a TON of bald eagles, until I moved here I had not seen one in my lifetime but now every time we pass the lake they're flying around or are in a nest. Whenever I go kayaking to ill pass one up in a tree.


I was probably about 8-10' away. I kept walking closer taking pictures. I kind of chickened out though because it was huge and I didn't want to piss it off any more than it already looked. 

Closest i've seen a bald eagle in the wild was on top one of our 150,000 barrel storage tanks at work. Was perched on the top rail. Only had my cell so couldn't get a good picture of it.


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

> I just wanted to ask since this seems along your line of subject, do amanos (I have 4 of them but no effect) eat GSA? really in need of that right now, something that eats GSA...


I don't know from personal experience, but from searching around it looks like they don't. It seems like one of the only things that will are nerites, actually... Maybe there's too much other stuff for it to munch on?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

geisterwald said:


> I don't know from personal experience, but from searching around it looks like they don't. It seems like one of the only things that will are nerites, actually... Maybe there's too much other stuff for it to munch on?


 Well in the tank theres vallisneria italia and all the shrimp hang out on that. I have 3 nerites in there, never have seen them go at it, as usual they are on the glass. I may have to stick another one of my big plump nerites in my other tank into this one lol


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

and its snowing outside, started 15 minutes ago (sticking) and now we have about 5" of snow where I live... Nice
Brb making a snow ball to throw at.... my own house 

Update on the update: Now its pooring... and lightning 8:45pm lol


No actual tank updates, moved some more clear shrimp to the other tank. think im finally breaking in the shrimp to only give off red babies lol. No clear shrimp!  my other tank is smack full of shrimp now, some red some clear (most clear) and they swim all over, looks like fish almost swimming around the tank!


----------



## Pat24601 (Mar 4, 2017)

I was just reading through your thread. Extremely educational and tons of amazing pics! Stay safe in the snow.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Pat24601 said:


> I was just reading through your thread. Extremely educational and tons of amazing pics! Stay safe in the snow.


 will do @Pat24601! The snow is gone now, lasted a few days. some of the snow Is still here but only because its in the shade. 
*Update on the house: *Cabinet people are here, finally.. 
As for the tank, may be suffering a planaria problem. but according to some it may not be planaria but a off the run deitrus worm. (think they said, saw it two seconds ago but my memory I swear lol.) I lowered the amount of light (w/g/b/r/y/o) in the tank since some plants leaves where curling downwards, and they have improved. Pearlweed carpet is growing back after a major trimming, starting to get a little mound of it actually in the front left corner of the tank. Deciphering if I should keep the mound of HM there or not. Shrimp are Very red since I took out the clear ones, still am doing so. Now the iwagumi tank is just a shrimp garbage can. I can almost say that the cherry shrimp are as red as a cherry now. Very happy about that, pretty soon I get to start gardening a portion of the house, this hobby hasn't only brought me marine education to a further extent but it has also brought me landscaping ideas, which used to be my main hobby but was replaced with aquascaping and its still going! But when I garden the corner of the house (ill post a pic one of these days) ill plan it out from smallest in front (a carpeting flower, perennial) to tallest in back. Maybe a birch tree. in front of the house we have the garden going already but its dormant, Japanese maple coming soon out there, not sure what variety though. All my plants are perennials, to me annuals are a waste of money unless you just need them as a filler.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

GSA = BN pleco.I used to have GSA,Added Bn's,put the glass scraper away.

As far as your detritus worms...those are "enhanced root symbionts" according to Carib-sea.lol.They seem to come crawling up the glass of every tank I tried with eco.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Its snowing again.... yay lol, tbh looks like a blizzard! I cant see the trees (2 acres or so away)! 
Insulation guys are working on the house, electrician was here and the trim guy is finishing up (progress????) 
We got 20 chickens and 16 ducks from cackle hatchery! (all alive, well one died but unknown cause) 
As far as the fish tank; I adjusted the lighting again a bit, upped it some more. 5.5G is doing ok, pearlweed is growing so-so, so I put some emersed pearlweed in there to see if it would have a more "gaining start" to grow. added MAJOR amounts of duckweed to it to suck up the extra nitrates. That's about it 

Also would you guys like to see pics of the baby chickens an ducks?

Also related to the fluval V, I have planaria, and the Planaria-Zero wont come for 2 months....  gr8


----------



## Pat24601 (Mar 4, 2017)

Defintely like to see the pics of the chics and ducks too!


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

What kind of chickens did you get? We have a few here.Ours like to go out in the pasture with the sheep and climb on the llamas.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Raised many ducks and chicks.
Send us some pics.:grin2:


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Alright heres the ducks and chickens, Cackel hatchery is normally pretty good above health with there chickens & ducks (and turkeys, we got some of those to as well as guinees[spelling] but cant order tell a later date) 
Only 1 duck has died and 1 chicken is on the "Verge" but he's in my lap rn on a heating pad with a blanket. 
Anyway here are D&C pics















im surprised I don't have the ID as to what kind of duck this is... hm. anyone know? 







A mysterious creature in front of the rabbit hutches (left) and the chicken/duck coop (right) 
As for what kind of ducks/chicks I get them in a sec here

Buff orpingtons
Easter egg chickens
ancona ducks
Black Laced Golden Wyandotte 
Update on the chicken in my lap; didn't make it sadly. When he died he had some sort of spasm or seizure almost. 
Nothing has happened with the aquarium today btw, upped my K dosage.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

*Update!*

*Update! :smile2:*

So in this update, we got a huge amount of pictures! Love how my journal is pic heavy though. :nerd: 

*Special Shoutout to everyone in the past and present who has given me good advice and good compliments, have to again thank you people cause I most likely couldn't have done this without ya'll *

Alright now time for the pictures!

























































The 3 Pandas below are all going into the sixty five, as well as the black fins.








































Below pics are all in the spec V, don't know what any of these microscopic uh, life(s) are called so you name em'!! (except for copepods and the planaria looking one) 
















































Pretty sure this pic above, is just gunk or algae or something?

















































Ok... *wipes forehead* and that's the last picture...
Damn.
Alright so unrelated to the pics; am I the only person who updates there journal apparently every 2 days? _rofl _


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I think the bottom one is a cyclops...You'll like those orpingtons,they have a nice personality,very calm chickens.We had silver laced wyandottes once,Good looking shepard too!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

MtAnimals said:


> I think the bottom one is a cyclops...You'll like those orpingtons,they have a nice personality,very calm chickens.We had silver laced wyandottes once,Good looking shepard too!


 Ah thank you very much!
Back when I lived in WV (before the arson fire) we had sixty five (plus) chickens not counting ducks, huge amount of animals lol. We sold eggs to local restaurants and stores, and meat. And they where one of the breeds we had, as egg layers. Same for the easter eggs, love them to death.
Anyone heard of the burnt potato method to remove rooster spurs (completely unrelated but apparently everyone has chickens so heres some advice)
Get a potato (whole thing) and warm it up super hot, get your rooster (lol) and shove its spur into the potato, hold for five minutes, or so. more or less lol, and take it off slowly, BAM no more spurs. 
Anyone yea there's that.... 
I don't think fish have spurs btw sorry guys. :wink2:



And some info on Ruby the German Shepard
She's pure bred, and is female obviously. And not something from the shelter
2000$
...
rest in piece my wallet
_also forgot to add that she's a trained attack dog _;D


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

thanks for the potato trick! we have 2 roosters with our 20 hens.no fighting so far.We liked the wyandottes,they always talk to ya.We also have icelandic sheep and 6 llamas.

oh yeah,and a pack of 5 dogs in the house,not counting the giant LGD out with the sheep.


----------



## Pat24601 (Mar 4, 2017)

Great chicken and duck pics!


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

BettaBettas said:


> in the last picture, does anyone know what that plant is? the one in the center that's a foreground plant, I cant find out what it is anywhere! and apparently no one on here knows -o-o


I know this is crazy old, I must have missed this question my first time though this thread. Not even sure if you still have this plant or if you figured this out months ago but it is Marsilea minuta. It is an easy little plant. I've got it as part of the mixture that is the carpet in my 55. I'll see if I can snag a picture of it in there tomorrow.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Your cories look so cute on the rocks. But the mystery snail really dwarfs the scape! 

I'm impressed you got such clear pics of the copepods (sorry don't know what those other blobs are) my camera can't do that.

What's that blob in the pic after the one of the gourami- snail eggs?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

JJ09 said:


> Your cories look so cute on the rocks. But the mystery snail really dwarfs the scape!
> 
> I'm impressed you got such clear pics of the copepods (sorry don't know what those other blobs are) my camera can't do that.
> 
> What's that blob in the pic after the one of the gourami- snail eggs?


 yep that's a mystery snail egg. and yes hes HUGE

wow page 9
come a long way


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Anyone else want to destroy the reason for editing thing...
Got some flourish Iron and flourish Trace, even though I didn't order the trace and I didn't pay for it on the receipt so free it is 
Lucky me

 Also happy *Saint patricks day *to all you
 people who have orange beards
:bounce::bounce::bounce:​


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Orange beard???
This is what I picture.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Orange beard???
> This is what I picture.



lol


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> Changed scape, permanently for a while. when it grows in it will look good... maybe.
> 
> So I was looking at EI, and I don't have any of that I don't think. What I do have currently is
> 
> ...




Yes excel should be dosed daily. Lasts only like 12 hours. Here is a pic of my schedule. Sorry about the spots. Some of the flourish spilled lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

My day 7 is my 50% water change so I refil after the water change as shown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

To do this though I water condition my water the day before so the conditioner does not effect any of the ferts like it normally would if you were to dose right after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

I will be changing to EI dosing though as soon as this runs out. Will be MUCH cheaper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

*Clownplanted you are a epic idea creator*



clownplanted said:


> I will be changing to EI dosing though as soon as this runs out. Will be MUCH cheaper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 So thank Gosh you mention this @clownplanted because I don't think ive said this yet? but you know already 
Im switching to EI pretty soon here, of course, when the house is built. Which hopefully is pretty soon.
Also im pondering adding 2 discus to the stock list but I don't think its possible with such different parameters. My mother has had discus and apparently she kept them and keeps telling me " aw not there ez its alright, go for it!" ok not exactly like that, but you get the gist... 
But I did ask what size tank and stuff she said she cant really remember but it was around 75 gallons. But she wasn't all about aquariums which means water quality wasn't paid attention to, but how can I blame her shes 46 back then no fish keeper paid attention to water quality! 
So I think...
What evs' Anyway
Remove the discus from the stock list im just going to resist. Suck it up.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello everyone! im trying to space out my uploads lately 
House trimming is still being done, yard work and landscaping is going all very well. My step father has a job at lowes & gets discounts on plants (10 percent, still good!) and he gets the ones that are "dead" in the dump so, so far we have about 5000 dollars in plants we have brought back to life!  im starting to get glad im Homeschooled for the last few months as things at my school where IMO turning for the worst. 
With the tank not much has been going on, the moss in the iwagumi is actually coming back! which im surprised at really! and happy about at the same time, in the fluval the carpet is thicker than ever again,  and the repens since ive been adding iron, actually now has a brownish copper tint. Rotala butterfly I think it is, is growing by spreading now because of how much ive trimmed it to stay bushy, good also. And the other plant I have next to that I cant remember, OH PENNYWORT OK GOT IT lmao, is growing exceptionally well. 
Pics coming one day...
Also the MS laid eggs again, the other eggs looked liked they where hatched but I knew it takes about a good 27 days for that to be done, so I poked the old one with my hand and it just crumbled up it was so dry so idk what happened there, o whale


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

picture day! @leejo I don't know if you have seen my journal, you said your daughter I believe has a small tank? maybe something like this, not sure? but hope you and her can benefit from reading 9 pages of pictures and information.  Have a nice evening!

For everyone; today like I said is picture day so im going to spam all of you with pictures I find worthless but some of you find interesting and magnificent, lol. Just kidding, its actually really hard to get good pictures I like with my camera (if you wanna know what type just ask) but it gets the job done, I always see people taking amazing photos, then I ask "hey what did you take that epic picture with?" they say there phone... lol 
anyway here ya'll go. 

























I think the CRS are finally deciding to make strictly "red" babies lol, now I don't have to cull as much. or not cull, but move to the other tank. 
















































This tank doesn't actually look like this now, now I cant say what I sent, but I did send 'some' things in this tank to @clownplanted. 









I will one of these days take pictures with my underwater camera, should be neato 

























































And after a few weeks, its officially spreading!  

























possibly a mom' blackfin cory


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Thinking about Chucking the bacopa in the back corner, it doesn't do anything... maybe replace with rotala indica? anyone have opinions on that idea?


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> Thinking about Chucking the bacopa in the back corner, it doesn't do anything... maybe replace with rotala indica? anyone have opinions on that idea?


By not doing anything,you mean it isn't growing? You might try moving it so it gets more light.I think bacopa likes bright light.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

MtAnimals said:


> By not doing anything,you mean it isn't growing? You might try moving it so it gets more light.I think bacopa likes bright light.


 ive tried everything. it used to be in the middle of the tank, plus I just don't like it. Not as "fluffy" as I think something else could be in that back corner.


----------



## Pat24601 (Mar 4, 2017)

Awesome series of pics!


----------



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

Dude... your journal is righteous. I wish I could track things that well but I just get going and forget to take pictures. I finally, FINALLY go started on my tank yesterday/today. I haven't order the plants yet but I did a leak test, set up my Eheim 350 filter, shot water all over the place when I disconnected the quick connectors without turning the valve on first. Gave myself another shower when my Wayne PC2 pump cleared some air out of it's lines and sneezed on me. Got the substrate down, 4 20 lb bags of Eco-Compete... even though those guys said it sucks. Sloped it nice. Added some Seachem stability, filled the tank back up and placed my 2 pieces of driftwood hardscape hitting my rule of thirds golden spot exactly and then collapsed with exhaustion. 

See now if you would have logged that you'd have cool pictures and steps on how to do it. Me I can barely remember what I did. I'm subbed brother. Keep doing your thing.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

So uh, I don't think anyone will be proud of what I did. im not proud. 
Nate: Hi im Nate

crowd: Hi Nate

Nate: I have been into the hobby for several years now, just getting into plants *crowd nods* and my aquascaping skills, I must brag have flourished over the past several months. Due to unbelievable amounts of research, matter o' fact I am the research king. But uh, in my fluval spec v... I uh... *sniffle* may have done something I believe is great, but wrong. _I... I MOVED THINGS OH MY GOD THE IRONY
_
crowd: O MY GOD NATE HOLY SH**


***********
Tried to make it interesting for you guys..
Photos and updates will continue in a few weeks, when... everything fills out and puffs up... hint hint.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

*Equipment Update!*
So I took out the pump in the Fluval V, wondering over time why it had slowed down a lot. Gunk and stuff all over it! old rotted plants and some dead baby shrimps. So I cleaned it out and now I can see all the plants in the tank moving again.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> *Equipment Update!*
> 
> So I took out the pump in the Fluval V, wondering over time why it had slowed down a lot. Gunk and stuff all over it! old rotted plants and some dead baby shrimps. So I cleaned it out and now I can see all the plants in the tank moving again.




Good thing u caught it before got worse and could of seized up the pump. 

I had to do this with my AQ Hob because the motor would just not start up sometimes. Took out motor and sure enough had all kinds of gunk on it. Haven't had problem since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PEdwards (Oct 31, 2016)

Nate,

You may think your tank isn't worth much, but you can keep shrimp a lot better than I can so something must be going right. There's no need to rush into aquascaping. As long as your tank makes you happy that's all that matters.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

PEdwards said:


> Nate,
> 
> You may think your tank isn't worth much, but you can keep shrimp a lot better than I can so something must be going right. There's no need to rush into aquascaping. As long as your tank makes you happy that's all that matters.


 Aw shux, Thanks!  
I will try not be as much as a perfectionist as I may seem lol! 0


----------



## PEdwards (Oct 31, 2016)

You've seen what being a perfectionist has done to my tank.  Learn from others' mistakes.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

*Oh No*

Should I post a picture of what the tank looked like when I _Ripped Everything All Up? _


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> Should I post a picture of what the tank looked like when I _Ripped Everything All Up? _




Yes please [emoji18]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

@PEdwards I failed you sorry... eh not really looks good now tbh lol


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> @PEdwards I failed you sorry... eh not really looks good now tbh lol




Mmmmm pearlweed [emoji4][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

idk if I changed something, im sure its just recovering from a major trim but my PW hasn't been growing "as bad/good" (in the carpet section) as it has before. Guess I have to test some lighting and some fert amounts. That photo was taken on the 22nd


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks like a "bizarro" world tank. I've removed all of my plants several times now deal with diatoms and then staghorn/bba. I look back on each time as a good learning experience. OK, who am I kidding, I was just grumpy & bitter .


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

BettaBettas said:


> Should I post a picture of what the tank looked like when I _Ripped Everything All Up? _


I tend to not tear things up too often.
Like to watch the BBA "Pearl" for a littlewhile!


----------



## shamrock62081 (Jan 29, 2006)

This may be just the inspiration I need to completely rip up my low tech 20gal. It's in need of some TLC and a rescape.

Looks really good. You might have me convinced to try a pearlweed carpet.


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

Pw carpet looks good still. Chopped mine a week ago and am just now seeing new growth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

shamrock62081 said:


> This may be just the inspiration I need to completely rip up my low tech 20gal. It's in need of some TLC and a rescape.
> 
> Looks really good. You might have me convinced to try a pearlweed carpet.


 about time my bribing skills have succeeded lol, tank is almost done growing out for now. then ill post updated pics, about 2 or 3 more weeks hence the almost. 
Other iwagumi tank is finally beginning to carpet, runners all over and trimming has began to take place, added some extra bacopa I had and I don't like it, don't have anywhere else to put it so for now its stuck in there. Wish I had the stones in the middle of the tank now but oh well im not moving them with the PW finally taking off. 
All in all its going good, would like to change the title to "The Golden Gates Scape" Or something with "Golden Gates" for reasons you all will find out in 2 or 3 weeks hehe.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

went into town today and got some of the CPD's, I got five since I heard that is the average school size (min. which is what I always go for in small tanks).
Petco apparently only sells baby fish now? because everything there was a juvy or a baby. My CPD's are about 1/2" and under. The four look alright and seem to be eating, but there is this one that is just so small, hoping he makes it. He doesn't school with the others, hes a darker color. A runt, and is just swimming in the "bushes" for now so im keeping an eye on him. I have to powder the food now it seems since they are so small which I don't mind. And they don't seem to be bothering the shrimp, yet lol to young.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

They grow pretty fast, I haven't had mine long at all and they have almost doubled in size... if tiny still counts. Barely taking pellets. I feed out both Borneo wild and new life spectrum s pellets. White worms are almost a bit much for them to tackle. I imagine Micro Worms would be good for them until full sized adults. 

Best i've managed was crushing the pellets into dust and feeding it out. 

Good luck with them.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

D3monic said:


> They grow pretty fast, I haven't had mine long at all and they have almost doubled in size... if tiny still counts. Barely taking pellets. I feed out both Borneo wild and new life spectrum s pellets. White worms are almost a bit much for them to tackle. I imagine Micro Worms would be good for them until full sized adults.
> 
> Best i've managed was crushing the pellets into dust and feeding it out.
> 
> Good luck with them.


 Trust me ill need that luck, guess I will have to crush them into dust now! I just crushed them into teeny tiny little food ball things... Thank you also for the information, will help!


----------



## Thehobbyhobbyist (Mar 27, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> Thinking about Chucking the bacopa in the back corner, it doesn't do anything... maybe replace with rotala indica? anyone have opinions on that idea?


I have so Rotala Indica, and I really enjoy the contrast it provides in my tank. The growth can be a bit much though.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Thehobbyhobbyist said:


> I have so Rotala Indica, and I really enjoy the contrast it provides in my tank. The growth can be a bit much though.


 phhh, not to much for me. Love trimming the plants when needed it gives me something to do! Will have to look into it, for now I replaced it with some L. Repens, making a little bushy area. looking to still replace it though, like I said when everything bushes out a bit more ill update with high quality picturesroud:


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Just found an old picture of the farm fire on my FB page, thought I'd share just to show that Everything inside the house burnt / died. Had stuff outside but still. Hard times to look back to, but look forward! seriously this wasn't as long ago as I thought its only been like a year an a half but its almost been exactly two years! feels like 4 years.
The tank is quickly bushing up btw  










Bump:


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Fires suck... I have been there....


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Well I went to the Holiday Inn Express for a few days, as a vacation. For me that's a vacation, "free" showers, "free" food, etc.
Came back everyone looks good, the scrawny little CPD is now out with the others, looks like he got bigger and his colors are showing more as the others are. The PW looks like it grew 3" in 3 days which idk how is possible but apparently it happened. So maintenance taking place tonight, about 1 more or so weeks until "its bushy" and ill be able to post a pic. 
 thanks for checkin' in


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

well im at the HIE again, another couple days Why not right??? anyway, forgot say just how thick the PW carpet is actually getting now, so in the fluval V its about 1 1/2" or 2" thick which is pretty much my limit on the carpet for both tanks. But since I was gone for a bit in my iwagumi scape its about 3" thick, now its not a full carpet but im about 75 percent there.  both tanks IMO look and will look great. 
Have a happy day everyone.


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

wow I saw the pics on page 9 and damn... first off that PW carpet is insane. 2nd that fat shrimp is... very fat.... 3rd, are those the stock lights on the fluval spec V? I've been wanting one for a while I just don't know filtration/lights, etc. Would the lights be able to support co2?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

*Thanks *



cooledwhip said:


> wow I saw the pics on page 9 and damn... first off that PW carpet is insane. 2nd that fat shrimp is... very fat.... 3rd, are those the stock lights on the fluval spec V? I've been wanting one for a while I just don't know filtration/lights, etc. Would the lights be able to support co2?


 Everyone downs me for the lighting I use, people hate it idk why its great and not TO expensive. I use for lighting on the spec V a Fluval Aquasky, it costs generally eighty bucks, I got scammed and got it for a hundred (**** u to Petco). And I don't use Co2 but I don't have it maxed on my tank, its about half with all colors (RGBW), cut in half. On full with Co2 I think that you could have twice the growth I have (with NilocG fertz) which is a hell of a lot. Thank you btw for the compliments  the pearlweed carpet has really been doing so/so lately. I haven't dosed fertilizers since a week ago, ive been gone on vacation and still am... So growth has slowed and I will have to trim it again to get some of the bad growth away. The stock light is bright but I don't recommend it for serious plant growth. I use it however on the emersed setup, the pic of emersed setup was dated a week ago as well it currently is more filled in than that. You can check out the emersed setup journal here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1111394-s-repens-emersed-journal.html. lol, the fat shrimp is probably one of my main mothers, or maybe just a really really overweight father... Who knows to many to keep track of...!
Lighting: http://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/fluval-aquasky-led-aquarium-light
If you buy a spec V and plant it right, it will look beautiful  ive seen some really nice ones out there, and some that could have been lovely but went down the drain. I wouldn't hardscape this tank just because there isn't a lot of width in it, which is why I have the Long carpet of PW to really make that length, support the depth of the scape. as for filtration you can see the types of filters I have one my first post (opening) but I can say firmly I believe in double filtration for this tank. as for media, I use a Bio-Sponge from Fosters & smith, works like a charm, and I use filter floss in front of that. In the built in filter same thing except no filter floss


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

*Petco Starter Pack*



BettaBettas said:


>


Lol I look back at this picture and think to myself, Petco Starter Pack... Horrible looking:icon_redf


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

looks better than what I see here on craigslist...I saw one there,a one gallon with a divider and cheesy lights and plastic plants,for 60$ used,lol.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

MtAnimals said:


> looks better than what I see here on craigslist...I saw one there,a one gallon with a divider and cheesy lights and plastic plants,for 60$ used,lol.


 lol, on my local CL I see a 20 gallon tank with a huge pleco in it, some other ornaments and that's it lol


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

All the photos until the spot where I mark them are from a week ago or so. Still nice though right? lol. 

















































































_*********************************************_



















































































▒█▀▀▀█ █░░█ █▀▀█ █░░█ █░░ █▀▀▄ 　 ▀█▀ 　 █▀▀█ █▀▀█ █▀▀ ▀▀█▀▀ 　 █▀▀█ 　 █▀▀ █░░█ █░░ █░░ 
░▀▀▀▄▄ █▀▀█ █░░█ █░░█ █░░ █░░█ 　 ▒█░ 　 █░░█ █░░█ ▀▀█ ░░█░░ 　 █▄▄█ 　 █▀▀ █░░█ █░░ █░░ 
▒█▄▄▄█ ▀░░▀ ▀▀▀▀ ░▀▀▀ ▀▀▀ ▀▀▀░ 　 ▄█▄ 　 █▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀▀▀ ░░▀░░ 　 ▀░░▀ 　 ▀░░ ░▀▀▀ ▀▀▀ ▀▀▀ 

▀▀█▀▀ █▀▀█ █▀▀▄ █░█ 　 █▀▀ █░░█ █▀▀█ ▀▀█▀▀ ▀█ 
░▒█░░ █▄▄█ █░░█ █▀▄ 　 ▀▀█ █▀▀█ █░░█ ░░█░░ █▀ 
░▒█░░ ▀░░▀ ▀░░▀ ▀░▀ 　 ▀▀▀ ▀░░▀ ▀▀▀▀ ░░▀░░ ▄░


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

those are some great pics! Looks like you have some good growth there,while keeping it nice and neat.When my tanks grow well,they look like a jungle,lol.


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

MtAnimals said:


> those are some great pics! Looks like you have some good growth there,while keeping it nice and neat.When my tanks grow well,they look like a jungle,lol.


Are you sure the cat doesn't play around in there? Looks thug cat...


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Listen to Logic on the day https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUpu7618KrM&list=PLETtTvY1UCqaVL6m1ccaGPwSEEpW4Zsch
(my fav song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1MWu17tUbU)
Just thought maybe the ghost on the forum would like to see what kind of music I like, I half an half agree with his lyrics, but man his beats I just cant... 
Rattpack pack it up.
To make this aquarium related I stared at my fish for like 30 seconds just now just for this post


----------



## Novarius (Apr 6, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> Mmmmm pearlweed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is an inspiration for me..... I'm thinking driftwood floating, doing basically an upside down grow. Hmm..... So much potential!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Emersed Rubin being planted
Was about 2 feet long no kidding before I planted it, I cut it into thirds and put the rest back in the emersed setup. Some in my iwagumi floating just to see if it'll live. When its leaves turn I will trim it up.
Does anyone have any idea why my leaves are curling kind of, or are wavy I mean. Like a wavy lays chip, I know its a deficiency I just cant remember what kind???


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> Emersed Rubin being planted
> Was about 2 feet long no kidding before I planted it, I cut it into thirds and put the rest back in the emersed setup. Some in my iwagumi floating just to see if it'll live. When its leaves turn I will trim it up.
> Does anyone have any idea why my leaves are curling kind of, or are wavy I mean. Like a wavy lays chip, I know its a deficiency I just cant remember what kind???




Calcium. What's your GH at? If low that would explain. Even if high still might be low in calcium. 
NilocG sells the GH booster which would have the calcium you need. Just need to add once a week right after water change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> Calcium. What's your GH at? If low that would explain. Even if high still might be low in calcium.
> NilocG sells the GH booster which would have the calcium you need. Just need to add once a week right after water change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Its most likely low, ill pour some well water in there see if that helps. Our well water is very hard and is high in calcium, I should know because I drink it and there is a difference when you drink soft and hard water, not a taste but... idk lol. Thank you clownplanted  I would also tell you my dgh and dkh but I don't own a test for that, bad on my part. Well I did but that left the house after the last test! While back, will have to buy a new one eventually. Will add cups of well water (by cup I mean 1 cup) over days until I see leaves unfurl, or become regular lays chips. Will experiment with that, makes out good science for my side. 
Again thank you


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> Its most likely low, ill pour some well water in there see if that helps. Our well water is very hard and is high in calcium, I should know because I drink it and there is a difference when you drink soft and hard water, not a taste but... idk lol. Thank you clownplanted  I would also tell you my dgh and dkh but I don't own a test for that, bad on my part. Well I did but that left the house after the last test! While back, will have to buy a new one eventually. Will add cups of well water (by cup I mean 1 cup) over days until I see leaves unfurl, or become regular lays chips. Will experiment with that, makes out good science for my side.
> Again thank you




Your welcome. Ya the thing is with tap water even if it's normal or high gh it still may be low in calcium. Since I got the nilocG ferts I also got the gh booster. Seems like your plan is better if your well water has some. Lucky you lol. Am sure it will help. You should see a change in a few days. If you do not maybe you might need to add more well water. Not sure how much you plan on adding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

sfshrimp said:


> Looks thug cat...














clownplanted said:


> Your welcome. Ya the thing is with tap water even if it's normal or high gh it still may be low in calcium. Since I got the nilocG ferts I also got the gh booster. Seems like your plan is better if your well water has some. Lucky you lol. Am sure it will help. You should see a change in a few days. If you do not maybe you might need to add more well water. Not sure how much you plan on adding?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 As much as it takes, or until I see an effect happen. Like I said ill science it and see the effects of the plants, so starting in five minutes ill add 1 cup (like the dosage amt, one cup) of well water, btw it does have high calcium, I have a little ball in my tonsils that forms every month or so then falls off due to calcium in the water. I know it sounds gross but its like 1cm lmao. Yea nvm it is gross. So until I see a change ill just dose one cup a day, once I see the change I will add one cup for a week, see if it goes back to being a curly fry, if it does the next week ill add 2 cups a week, etc etc do you get it? I know its confusing


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> As much as it takes, or until I see an effect happen. Like I said ill science it and see the effects of the plants, so starting in five minutes ill add 1 cup (like the dosage amt, one cup) of well water, btw it does have high calcium, I have a little ball in my tonsils that forms every month or so then falls off due to calcium in the water. I know it sounds gross but its like 1cm lmao. Yea nvm it is gross. So until I see a change ill just dose one cup a day, once I see the change I will add one cup for a week, see if it goes back to being a curly fry, if it does the next week ill add 2 cups a week, etc etc do you get it? I know its confusing




Got it for sure  and sounds like a good plan. 

And I hear ya on the repens growing tall. Mine were trying to grow out of the water so I did serious trimming yesterday. That whole new right side is just from all the trimmings I did from the tall ones on the left side of tank. They grow super fast for sure. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> Got it for sure  and sounds like a good plan.
> 
> And I hear ya on the repens growing tall. Mine were trying to grow out of the water so I did serious trimming yesterday. That whole new right side is just from all the trimmings I did from the tall ones on the left side of tank. They grow super fast for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Now when repens starts growing out of the water in a tank it doesn't keep going straight up right? it starts to grow horizontally I think and spread across the surface?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes starts going across the surface. I don't let it get that far though. As soon as it's like just hitting the surface I trim and start a new plant. I started off with 3 stems and now too many to count. 

One more thing to add are you dosing regularly your micros? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> Yes starts going across the surface. I don't let it get that far though. As soon as it's like just hitting the surface I trim and start a new plant. I started off with 3 stems and now too many to count.
> 
> One more thing to add are you dosing regularly your micros?
> 
> ...


 To straightly answer your question yes. I think I posted my regime in this journal somewhere, its a maze


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> To straightly answer your question yes. I think I posted my regime in this journal somewhere, its a maze




Ya I know lol. Dosing is sooooo much easier now 
Was asking because if you are then it's definitely low calcium which is the issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

kk thanks for the clarification! Not many people answer my questions on my journal, I post them on here rather than making a thread cause I feel as if its a waste of space sometimes. Thank you very much again.


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

Dope tank build! Love the progress!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

@clownplanted I just looked at my iwagumi scape, and remember I moved my bacopa from the fluval V into the iwagumi. well in the Fluval V they where in their leaves where curly kind of like the ludwigia, well now I just checked the iwagumi and there leaves are straight af. 
So this concludes your absolutely correct!
How?
Well I recently converted my iwagumi to well water! started about a week ago!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Posted this in another thread but I thought it was good enough to put in the journal,* thanks everyone *who has helped me with my tanks I couldn't have got to where I am, and im not done, without you. 

_"I respond to almost every thread lol, not because im on this 24/7 lol but its due to the timing, ill come on like 4 times a day or something for a 20 minute period lets say, when nothing is going on ill go to latest posts 1 day, answer all the questions. That's why I have such a high post count and how I got it so quickly. But most of my feedback (like 89 percent) has been awesome, just today I got a mention from someone (wont say there name) saying how grateful they are for having my assistance. and I have had that happen about 20 times now since ive been here and I love it, I hope it happens to other people so it also encourages them to help others like me, its a great feeling people saying thanks."_


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Here's the full tank _Shots_


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> @clownplanted I just looked at my iwagumi scape, and remember I moved my bacopa from the fluval V into the iwagumi. well in the Fluval V they where in their leaves where curly kind of like the ludwigia, well now I just checked the iwagumi and there leaves are straight af.
> 
> So this concludes your absolutely correct!
> 
> ...




That is awesome glad we figured out the issue. The plants should fix themselves in no time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

*I dont know...?*

Should I continue this journal?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Welcome back. Knew they couldn't keep you away for long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Why not? it's looking very nice. I have not been on here much lately- my laptop broke and while it's getting repair I'm on old desktop which is slow- so I only check in once in a while.... I feel like I missed something- was there drama? sorry

What's this plant? I really like it. I want to guess vallisneria but it looks so thick!


BettaBettas said:


>


How are your CPDs doing, by the way? some of them looked a tad skinny to me.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

JJ09 said:


> Why not? it's looking very nice. I have not been on here much lately- my laptop broke and while it's getting repair I'm on old desktop which is slow- so I only check in once in a while.... I feel like I missed something- was there drama? sorry
> 
> What's this plant? I really like it. I want to guess vallisneria but it looks so thick!
> 
> How are your CPDs doing, by the way? some of them looked a tad skinny to me.


 CPD's are still very young. Reason they are thin looking possibly, or the photo wasn't of them so it may look odd from that view point.. 
The plant is Blyx Japonica. 
And yes there was another drama spike with the Moderator Team.


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> CPD's are still very young. Reason they are thin looking possibly, or the photo wasn't of them so it may look odd from that view point..
> The plant is Blyx Japonica.
> And yes there was another drama spike with the Moderator Team.


Dude where have you been for the past like month??


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh. Well I hope you stay.

I was thinking of the fish from your post w/all the pics on 04-09- kept remembering them....

Blyxa- a plant I just can't grow, although I always admire it.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Yea I understand @cooledwhip 
I have 3 jobs now 2 online and one at the nursery so I may not update as much as I used to but I will try... btw iwagumi tank looks kind of packed and weird right now with the rotala butterfly and indica, but when it grows into that tank it will look good, pics later on another day. gosh I have to update my emersed setup aswell... plants are huge! leaves on the brazil pennywort are 4" in diameter AT the least!!! So much to do in so little time.

Bump: And I forgot to add some really important tank news;
Will be getting into marine tanks! reef tanks in particular so im trying to scrounge up all the information I can get. Tank will be a fluval evo (echo? forgot ) so it will be pretty darn fun. And expensive of course...
And as for the sixty five, should be up in another month or maybe a few more weeks, house is almost done! appliances are all in, shelves all in, mostly just plumbing is left and some finishing touches, clean up crew, etc...


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

JJ09 said:


> How are your CPDs doing, by the way? some of them looked a tad skinny to me.


Forgot to add JJ that in that picture is a pregnant female CPD so take that into effect to lol and the blur !


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice to see that you're back, hope it lasts. Tank is looking good.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Your tank is looking great. I finally got a pearlweed carpet going wohoo. Glad to see you back here again.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Tank is looking awesome. Also glad to see ya back.

Dan


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

*Aw thanks *



johnson18 said:


> Nice to see that you're back, hope it lasts. Tank is looking good.


 So do I, also thank you very much. Took a lot of time and effort with no Co2, medium tech.. 


clownplanted said:


> Your tank is looking great. I finally got a pearlweed carpet going wohoo. Glad to see you back here again.


 Ooh... I need to see these pictures! Glad you got it working, I have 2 huge PW carpets now (the original and one in iwagumi) so I have double the trimmings... im trying to sell it on numerous forums but no one will buy them :l cheap prices to if you ask me but maybe that's why, scared of the quality? idk, im not a good salesman... 


Dman911 said:


> Tank is looking awesome. Also glad to see ya back.
> 
> Dan


 Ah shux ya'll thanks for the kind words and warm welcomes  means a lot roud:


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> So do I, also thank you very much. Took a lot of time and effort with no Co2, medium tech..
> 
> Ooh... I need to see these pictures! Glad you got it working, I have 2 huge PW carpets now (the original and one in iwagumi) so I have double the trimmings... im trying to sell it on numerous forums but no one will buy them :l cheap prices to if you ask me but maybe that's why, scared of the quality? idk, im not a good salesman...
> 
> Ah shux ya'll thanks for the kind words and warm welcomes  means a lot roud:


Ill update pics probably tomorrow. Got my 20 gallon tank going with some BDBS. Right now its low tech but working on getting co2 in that one also. So will also do some pearlweed in that one, I am sure it will carpet better in the BDBS. I absolutely love the PW. I bet you could sell the PW on these forums now that you are back :smile2: I am sure it will sell.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The moderation team won't clean this thread up again without suspensions and perma-bans being handed out.

Enough.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

This is pointless nonsense. I give a link to my sales thread because it was ON TOPIC and then I get a perma ban threat?

Edit: Yep, now you're permanently banned. Other members can check your post history to find out why.


----------

